# iMac motherboard failure



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi there,

My iMac's (white, about 36 months old) motherboard has just failed. 

The cost of replacement mobo has been quoted at around 70% of the cost of a new one. 

I was just wondering whether the replacement is worth it? The new part comes with a three month warranty, and the technician said the computer would last another couple of years after the repair. Has anybody has a similar experience with the iMac? What's the failure rate second time around? 

Cheers, 

Michael


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't know but unless you really need to get that computer fixed I would just wait and get a new one. There is bound to be a new one comming out at the end of this year or early next year.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Either take a shot on ebay for a used board and replace it yourself (not too hard) OR bite the bullet and get a new iMac or even better a refurbished iMac directly from Apple. You'll get the full 1 year warranty on it (new or refurb) and can buy Applecare for either if you feel so compelled.

I've bought 2 refurbed iMacs from Apple and both have been terrific. You couldn't tell they weren't brand new and I saved a few hundreds on both models.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks for the replies- i think i'm tending towards biting the bullet for a new one... might try get a replacement on ebay in the future as sort of a mini project. 

kind of annoying though- failing after 36months! literally within 2 days.


----------

